# Selling Spent Shotgun shells



## Jr.waterfowlslayer (Apr 4, 2006)

I was just wondering if any of you guys sell any of your spent shells. I was curious how much you can get for them, and also if you guys thinks its worth doing. Thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lots of them for sale on ebay.....just go there and put shotgun hulls in the search.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I usually reload mine but i think it would be worth selling them if you do alot of trap shooting. Scheels sells them for like 10$ for a hundred


----------

